# General Twisp Discussion



## HPBotha (22/1/20)

Please feel free to use this sub forum to initialise any Twisp related discussions you might have - any questions or points you feel would benefit the Ecigssa public. In general we (ecigssa vendors) are not allowed to discuss our products outside our own sub forum, as to not take over public discussions with potential marketing pitches, so please take the opportunity to discuss here. 

Alternatively please contact myself or @Mic Lazzari directly. Either way we are here to help you guys. Let us keep it civil and proper, but honest  

(I have asked @Silver to assist in moving any public forum posts over to our sub-forum, so do not stress if suddenly your favourite forum post suddenly moves over here!)

—————————————————
First moved post appears below
—————————————————



Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Twisp juices are currently all Freebase liquids. The Cue uses Freebase Liquid Pods and the Cliq Pods are the only Nic Salt in their range to date. @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha



100% @Dela Rey Steyn

The Cue is running *20mg* freebase Nic (now also available in three strengths) , while the CliQ is Nic Salts for a smoother throat hit (*30* and *45mg* Nic versions), remember both devices are intended to give you a strong nic 'hit' in a puff --- they are not meant for chain vaping. *Puff and go*.







@MrDeedz If you require a pod like device, the Clearo Pod might be an option as well, as it is an open system that would allow you to try some MTL/Nic juices, as long as they are higher PG juices.​Admins, please let me know if i need to edit the post - don't want to come over as advertising on a community post!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (22/1/20)

HPBotha said:


> 100% @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> The Cue is running 24mg freebase Nic (now also available in three strengths) , while the CliQ is Nic Salts for a smoother throat hit (30 and 45mg Nic versions), remember both devices are intended to give you a strong nic 'hit' in a puff --- they are not meant for chain vaping. *Puff and go*.
> 
> ...


Thank your Sir. Most helpful. Will make a stop at the TWISP stand in bryanston on friday. Not sure which to choose from though but leaning towards the Cue

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/1/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Twisp juices are currently all Freebase liquids. The Cue uses Freebase Liquid Pods and the Cliq Pods are the only Nic Salt in their range to date. @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha


Correct-ish. The only addition to that Cue has 'Regular' flavours which are free-base nicotine only and also 'Smooth' flavours which are a blend of free-base and salt nic (for a smoother throat hit). Cliq remains salt-nic only.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (22/1/20)

MrDeedz said:


> Thank your Sir. Most helpful. Will make a stop at the TWISP stand in bryanston on friday. Not sure which to choose from though but leaning towards the Cue


Try them ALL! But please remember the intended use- you will get a proper head rush from chain vaping the pod systems! take a maximum of 5 puffs during a session. I remember when i first started vaping i got a massive silver from my first session - so take it slow. A normal cigarette at a push will last you 3.5 minutes - take that as a 'session'

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (22/1/20)

Please feel free to use this sub forum to initialise any Twisp related discussions you might have - any questions or points you feel would benefit the Ecigssa public. In general we (ecigssa vendors) are not allowed to discuss our products outside our own sub forum, as to not take over public discussions with potential marketing pitches, so please take the opportunity to discuss here. 

Alternatively please contact myself or @Mic Lazzari directly. Either way we are here to help you guys. Let us keep it civil and proper, but honest  

(I have asked @Silver to assist in moving any public forum posts over to our sub-forum, so do not stress if suddenly your favourite forum post suddenly moves over here!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/20)

HPBotha said:


> Please feel free to use this sub forum to initialise any Twisp related discussions you might have - any questions or points you feel would benefit the Ecigssa public. In general we (ecigssa vendors) are not allowed to discuss our products outside our own sub forum, as to not take over public discussions with potential marketing pitches, so please take the opportunity to discuss here.
> 
> Alternatively please contact myself or @Mic Lazzari directly. Either way we are here to help you guys. Let us keep it civil and proper, but honest
> 
> (I have asked @Silver to assist in moving any public forum posts over to our sub-forum, so do not stress if suddenly your favourite forum post suddenly moves over here!)



Thanks @HPBotha , those posts have been moved here.
I copied your intro to the top of the first post above, which was yours from the other thread
(When posts get moved, they appear in chronological order, so those previous posts moved above your intro post). I left your intro post as well.

Feel free to tag any member in this thread if you want to discuss your products in relation to something being discussed on the general threads. This is your area and you are welcome to discuss and promote here as much as you like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (22/1/20)

The new flavour, Royale what is the NIC strengths and where what stores stocks it please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (23/1/20)

Resistance said:


> The new flavour, Royale what is the NIC strengths and where what stores stocks it please.


18mg only --- for now. should be at all our kiosks and definitely online.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (23/1/20)

Possibility of the Cue Mango becoming available as a 3mg juice? Or maybe it is already available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (23/1/20)

Cornelius said:


> Possibility of the Cue Mango becoming available as a 3mg juice? Or maybe it is already available.



Are you referring a bottle or a pod? @Cornelius


----------



## Cornelius (23/1/20)

Currently using the Pod on the cue at a rate of 1 every second day. So in bottle form for use in the RDTA's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/1/20)

Got my new Cue tonight!!!


Man I missed the simplistic ease of use of this device!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/1/20)

Sadly could once again not get any Arcus coils.  @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha, my offer still stands if you are looking for a decent Rep in Limpopo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (24/1/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Got my new Cue tonight!!!
> View attachment 188626
> 
> Man I missed the simplistic ease of use of this device!!!



Exactly what I have on my wishlist.
Enjoy bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (13/2/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Sadly could once again not get any Arcus coils.  @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha, my offer still stands if you are looking for a decent Rep in Limpopo


Hello. I will look into it for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (13/2/20)

Cornelius said:


> Currently using the Pod on the cue at a rate of 1 every second day. So in bottle form for use in the RDTA's


Will forward on and get back to you if we hear anything. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (13/2/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Sadly could once again not get any Arcus coils.  @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha, my offer still stands if you are looking for a decent Rep in Limpopo


Hi there @Dela Rey Steyn ... We have a great rep in Limpopo, but thanks for the offer. What store in Limpopo are you looking for Arcus Coils?
Apparently we do not focus on putting Arcus Coils in trade because historically we have ended up uplifting tons of Coils. However, if you tell me the area that you are in and what store you are referring to, then I'll get our rep to show the store your message and try push in a little stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (23/3/20)

Free delivery during *March* for all our customers, only on twisp.co.za​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (23/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Got my new Cue tonight!!!
> View attachment 188626
> 
> Man I missed the simplistic ease of use of this device!!!



@Dela Rey Steyn I agree, although I've got a CLIQ - same method of use. 

There are days when I just get fed up with all the palaver inherent with mods e.g. changing coils and refilling juice. Then I grab my CLIQ and hey - life becomes so easy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/6/20)

Please advise me on what type of VG is in your MTL juice. Not wanting to be funny it's allergy related. You can pm me if need be.
I seem to have less reaction to Twisp juices and I'm not sure if it's because it's an MTL juice.
Thanks @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fresh (10/6/20)

Resistance said:


> Please advise me on what type of VG is in your MTL juice. Not wanting to be funny it's allergy related. You can pm me if need be.
> I seem to have less reaction to Twisp juices and I'm not sure if it's because it's an MTL juice.
> Thanks @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha


Hi Resistance 

Did you find out about the vg issues on the twisp. I found that the twisp mango smooth is best for me, any other juice on my other devices give me pains on the various parts of the chest. I find it to be a real mystery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/6/20)

No, not yet.


Fresh said:


> Hi Resistance
> 
> Did you find out about the vg issues on the twisp. I found that the twisp mango smooth is best for me, any other juice on my other devices give me pains on the various parts of the chest. I find it to be a real mystery.



Have an allergy test done (suggestion). I have been vaping a while and have basically done elimination by trial and error and from what I know was my previous allergies/reactions to certain substances,but don't worry these guys will come through with info for us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/6/20)

Fresh said:


> Hi Resistance
> 
> Did you find out about the vg issues on the twisp. I found that the twisp mango smooth is best for me, any other juice on my other devices give me pains on the various parts of the chest. I find it to be a real mystery.



I have had that too. Like spams with aches and pains.
I hope it gets better for you, it's not nice having these reactions to something that basically was life changing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fresh (11/6/20)

Resistance said:


> I have had that too. Like spams with aches and pains.
> I hope it gets better for you, it's not nice having these reactions to something that basically was life changing.


Thanks

Will have to wait for the cue pods, everything else is unbearable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (26/6/20)

Hi Resistance. I have been offline for a while. sorry to have not responded sooner. I will PM you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fresh (11/7/20)

I found that my renovo zero is using ceramic coils, i bought a new pod, uwell caliburn and i do not get chest pains anymore, my conclusion is that I might be allergic to ceramic coils. I read similar findings by someone else on another forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (11/7/20)

Fresh said:


> I found that my renovo zero is using ceramic coils, i bought a new pod, uwell caliburn and i do not get chest pains anymore, my conclusion is that I might be allergic to ceramic coils. I read similar findings by someone else on another forum.


Post that link if possible please. I'm interested to read more.


----------



## Fresh (16/7/20)

I'm really struggling to find that forum, I'll give it another shot. I convinced I'm allergic to ceramic coils, im vaping 25mg nic sals with the caliburn with no issues.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lingogrey (4/8/20)

@HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari - I would assume that puffonvapes.co.za is not an authorized Twisp reseller? (and perhaps I'm wrong, but I think that I recall you mentioning in another thread that Twisp products are not to be sold anywhere until 'the ban' is lifted?)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hufflepuff.t66662/page-13#post-864545

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (4/8/20)

Lingogrey said:


> @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari - I would assume that puffonvapes.co.za is not an authorized Twisp reseller? (and perhaps I'm wrong, but I think that I recall you mentioning in another thread that Twisp products are not to be sold anywhere until 'the ban' is lifted?)
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hufflepuff.t66662/page-13#post-864545
> 
> ...



Oh. My. Vape. The normal retail price of the CLIQ is only R400!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## HPBotha (4/8/20)

Thank you for the head's up @Lingogrey , Twisp is not selling, as per government regulations during the COVID national crisis. Nor have we supplied any vendor during the same period....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (14/8/20)

Yeah, that Aero is O L D (2015) ... dunno where that got fished up from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (14/8/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Yeah, that Aero is O L D (2015) ... dunno where that got fished up from?


mmmmmm maybe something needs to be done about a 15 year old device.....


----------



## NecroticAngel (16/8/20)

HPBotha said:


> mmmmmm maybe something needs to be done about a 15 year old device.....


Damn where did the last 10 years of my life go. Getting old is a *****!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Damn where did the last 10 years of my life go. Getting old is a *****!


LOL. Well firstly it's not so bad ... its a 5 year old device ... @HPBotha needs to brush up on his maths skills 

And ... secondly we are doing something about it ..... ssssshhh!

But to think that Twisp was started in 2008/2009 and is over 10 years old now! Wow. And that our longstanding Clearo device has been with us for over three device generations and about 8 years now - and still going strong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (24/8/20)

I am actually using a twisp to vape my high nic strawberry for those not often times I actually feel like a real smoke. It does the trick. Pity I can't get coils for this device anymore. IMO the best that twisp ever made

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I am actually using a twisp to vape my high nic strawberry for those not often times I actually feel like a real smoke. It does the trick. Pity I can't get coils for this device anymore. IMO the best that twisp ever made


Which device is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (24/8/20)

Twisp cirrus. It convinced me to try quit smoking, I went to a high powered device about 3 weeks after buying 2 of them, BUT they are good enough to convince people to stop smoking. I had bought various twisps over the years but they just didn't kick hard enough, when I met the cirrus I met the end of the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (24/8/20)

I made them shock proof covers cos they don't really like to take a knock

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/8/20)

Ahhh Cirrus. Yes, well Cirrus was meant to be a Straight To Lung (STL) device and vape low nic high VG juices like 3mg Tropical Slushy etc. But like we had in Aero and Vega, there are customers that prefer a bit more airflow and oomph out of a MTL (mouth to lung) device, intended for 18mg flavours.

Now 20+ watts is generally too strong for most people in this category, but there are some that like it.

Did you ever try the Arcus, our top-of-the-line MTL device?
If you prefer high power clouds and the low nic juices then I'd say you can't go wrong with our Cumulus X. But if you prefer the throat hit and punch of a strong MTL with high nic juices, then Arcus AIO.

PS: love the protective covers! 
We actually have silicone bumpers now, in various sizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (24/8/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> We actually have silicone bumpers now, in various sizes


Excellent! I made so many covers for my friends who had twisps I could have turned it into a business hehe. Glad to hear that you've done something about that. I'm happy with my setups, but twisp will always have a soft spot in my heart hehe. Plus I don't think i could walk past a bottle of rebel without buying it so you haven't lost me as a customer hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/8/20)

Good to hear. Go well and keep safe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (24/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I am actually using a twisp to vape my high nic strawberry for those not often times I actually feel like a real smoke. It does the trick. Pity I can't get coils for this device anymore. IMO the best that twisp ever made


Are you looking for coils for the cirrus?

https://www.twisp.co.za/product/detail/669360-cirrus-aio-coil-3pack-05-ohm?forsubscription=False

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mrh (24/8/20)

adriaanh said:


> Are you looking for coils for the cirrus?
> 
> https://www.twisp.co.za/product/detail/669360-cirrus-aio-coil-3pack-05-ohm?forsubscription=False


A friend had given me her cirrus and it saved me during lockdown, when I couldnt get coils for my clearo 2. The adjustable airflow helped to tighten the draw and I used my 18mg nic with 50vg 50 pg mix. It worked for me as a quasi MTL I am about to get coils for it. It' s a worthwhile spare!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (24/8/20)

I love the throat hit from the CLIQ and I really missed it during lockdown! And of course Coffee is my favourite flavour (in 30mg).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (24/8/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> love the protective covers!
> We actually have silicone bumpers now, in various sizes


 something my covers do that is useful to a twisp user is cover the charge port so juice can't get in. You can get little rubber things for charge ports to seal them from alot of cell corner shops, might be useful to you guys if you hadn't thought of it

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## artic (24/8/20)

Any advice to replace or repair a broken vega glass tank?


----------



## Hooked (24/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> something my covers do that is useful to a twisp user is cover the charge port so juice can't get in. You can get little rubber things for charge ports to seal them from alot of cell corner shops, might be useful to you guys if you hadn't thought of it



Why would you want to seal a charge port from a cell corner shop? Are cell corner shops dangerous? And would ones that are not on a corner be safer?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (24/8/20)

artic said:


> Any advice to replace or repair a broken vega glass tank?



@artic Pop in to a Twisp kiosk. They might just have spares, or perhaps could get one for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Why would you want to seal a charge port from a cell corner shop? Are cell corner shops dangerous? And would ones that are not on a corner be safer?


Oh @Hooked .... you wouldn't be OCD about language too, would you?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> something my covers do that is useful to a twisp user is cover the charge port so juice can't get in. You can get little rubber things for charge ports to seal them from alot of cell corner shops, might be useful to you guys if you hadn't thought of it


Thanks, we had thought about that. In fact, around 2015, all our devices came standard with those little rubber grommets. But we found that most people found them a hassle more than anything. Kept losing them or breaking them, and in the end abandoning them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## HPBotha (9/9/20)

We running a new promotion for Cliq and Cue - 

Click here for more information:
www.twispcue.co.za
www.twispcliq.co.za​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (9/9/20)

Thanks @HPBotha , thats great!
Download the app and get 50% off - wow

Can you just remind me again what the main difference is between the Cliq and the Cue.
I have the Cue so I know that - lovely with Mango Ice!!

Is the Cliq a different experience or similar?


----------



## HPBotha (10/9/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @HPBotha , thats great!
> Download the app and get 50% off - wow
> 
> Can you just remind me again what the main difference is between the Cliq and the Cue.
> ...


Hi there @Silver, main differences are:

Cliq is using nic Salts, while the Cue is not. 
Cliq also has more unique flavours.
Cliq is also predominantly plastic. 

hope this helps!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/20)

Thanks very much!
It helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------

